# My second chicken wire ghost, the Mrs.



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I finished this one a couple of weeks back but forgot to post it here. Hope you guys like her.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a beautiful pair.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you Spooky!!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Nicely done! The detail is fantastic. It has a charm in the way they are posed. Great job!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Lovely couple, well executed & great detail:biggrinkin:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my word those are beyond cool! Your designs are so well thought out and detailed. You perfectly nailed the proportions. They're so unusual and really beautiful.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I can honestly say you are a true master sculptor/manipulator of chicken wire! I have never seen your equal. She is loverly!  I swear I keep thinking, Mary Poppins and Mr. Banks!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW, what a great job you did making them.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for the nice comments!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are indeed a genius with chicken wire


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She is stunning and beautiful. Love the look of the two of them together, too.

And no stabbed fingers - you are a Chicken Wire Master, indeed:jol:


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, awesome detail!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice indeed, are you going to paint them with GID paint?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks again guys for great comments. I'll be painting them glossy white and then have them lit with blue leds.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are TOO cool....


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

Amazing work!!!!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Mind blown. Such a charming couple, they are almost too elegant for Halloween.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> What a beautiful pair.


... of ghosts.

Those are really detailed for chicken wire. How tall are they?


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn that is impressive work.


----------



## BMW67 (Oct 10, 2015)

Awesome. They have a ghostly apparition appearance. Great job!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks again guys for the nice comments. Lord Homicide, the male figure stands at about 5'7" and the female close to 5'2. Been busy as heck with non halloween related business so only yesterday I finally got to paint them so hopefully today I'll be able to test out the led lighting on them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic. Great detail.


----------

